# ResourceBundle / properties-datei während der Laufzeit verän



## javaant (20. Jul 2004)

hi,
hab ein ResourceBundle (XXX.properties). nun hab ich eine funktion, die mir die XXX.properties während der laufzeit modifiziert! in einer weiteren funktion möchte ich dann die neuen werte (die modifiziert wurden) rausholen, indem ich eine neue instanz der ResourceBundle erzeuge und auf die keys zugreife. 
jedoch funktioniert das nicht, erst wenn ich das ganze programme neu starte springen auch die neuen properties an. ist es also möglich das properties-dateien nach dem sie geändert wurden erst nach neustart des programms gezogen werden können?

dank und gruß
markus


----------



## bygones (21. Jul 2004)

meinst du in Webapplications (z.b. mit Struts) oder ein einfaches properties file in einer anwendung ?!


----------



## javaant (21. Jul 2004)

hi,
ich meine ein normals properties-file.

dank und gruß
m.


----------



## bygones (21. Jul 2004)

am anfang lädst du doch die Properties per load befehl...
danach kannst du doch einfach per setProperty es ändern und es ist allgemein gültig:


```
public static void main(String[] args) throws IOException {
        Properties prop = new Properties();
        prop.load( new FileInputStream( "mine\\test\\test.properties" ) );
        System.out.println( "for key hilfe: " + prop.getProperty( "hilfe" ) );
        prop.setProperty( "hilfe", "nene gibts nicht" );
        System.out.println( "for key hilfe: " + prop.getProperty( "hilfe" ) );
    }
```


----------



## javaant (21. Jul 2004)

hi,
schon du hast recht, der unterschied ist dabei, dass ich mit ResourceBundle arbeite. dabei hab ich die möglichkeit die properties mit z.B. "getString("yyy")" zu lesen, aber ein ändern ist nicht möglich. daher schreib ich die datei neu  und versuch die Resource während des programmablaufs neu einzulesen --> "ResourceBundle.getBundle("ggg")". --> aber das funktioniert nicht.

gruß
m.


----------



## odysseus (17. Aug 2004)

das resourcebundle wird wohl nur einmal beim starten deiner anwendung ausgelesen, schätze ich...
deswegen werden Deine Änderungen zur laufzeit nicht aktiv.


----------



## raphaa (19. Okt 2009)

Cache des ResourceBundle löschen, ResourceBundle neu laden, fertig...!


----------

